# Take ages to reboot/shutdown if samba shares are mounted



## bsddaemon (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello guys. I have been searching for quite a while in google but I still havent been able to solve the problem with samba client.

Basically Im running 1 server and 1 workstation:


```
@server:~% uname -a                                                                                                     22855
FreeBSD server.home 7.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p5 #2: Sat Nov 15 20:18:26 EST 2008     root@server.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERVER_KERNEL  i386
```


```
@server:~% smbd --version                                                                                               22856
Version 3.0.28
```


```
@workstation:~% uname -a                                                                                                22996
FreeBSD workstation.home 6.4-STABLE FreeBSD 6.4-STABLE #7: Fri Jan  9 20:14:37 ICT 2009     root@workstation.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/WORKSTATION_KERNEL  i386
```

I experience a long delay before the workstation is ready to power off or reboot. *If I dont mount the samba shares or umount them before I turn the workstation off, the shutdown progress will be fine*. The machine will be shutdown or rebooted instantly.

Any pointer? Let me know if you need any extra info


----------



## bsddaemon (Feb 8, 2009)

Any idea?


----------



## Djn (Feb 8, 2009)

Does the umount take any significant time when done by hand?


----------



## bsddaemon (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, almost instantly


----------

